
Ask HN: How long do you think you will live? - etherio
There are have been many medical advancements recently and several organizations are trying to push the limits of life expectancy with STEM technology.<p>How old are you and how long do you think you will live (if we exclude the possibility of accidental death) based on these discoveries?
What do you think of these subjects and the consequences of the development of this tech?
======
psv1
Long term and on a large scale there are interesting implications - societal
changes that come with an older population, retirement age and how people plan
their last decades, improved quality of life in your later years, certain
treatments and quality of medical care being only available in certain
countries or only to people above a certain level of wealth...

On a personal level, I'm still in my 20s and it really doesn't matter to me
right now if I would live to 70, 90 or 110 - it wouldn't impact any of the
decisions that I would make in the next 2 or 10 years.

~~~
etherio
Yeah I agree, it would create a huge amount of conflict and revolt. Wealthier
people would have easier access to this tech. That would really mess things up
I think.

~~~
ekr
> Wealthier people would have easier access to this tech. That would really
> mess things up I think.

How is that different from today's situation where wealthier people have
access to better health care, while millions die from easily treatable or
preventable diseases, especially in places such as Africa.

Or more simply, wealth is strongly correlated with life expectancy already,
and there is a more complex casual link as well. (the daily stressors
encountered by lower socioeconomic status people are the hidden cause behind a
lot of illnesses).

~~~
etherio
Yes I totally agree and this reminds me of an article [1] I had read about
unequal life expectancy based on race in the USA. Racial groups that are less
advantaged economically have a much lower life expectancy

[1] [https://www.thebalance.com/the-racial-life-expectancy-gap-
in...](https://www.thebalance.com/the-racial-life-expectancy-gap-in-the-
u-s-4588898)

------
swah
Between 80 and 90 would be ok.

